# Zoot just ingested a Bounce sheet. Should we be concerned?



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

I was tucking my 9 year old in bed and heard mom yelling from the laundry room. Zoot grabbed a used Bounce dryer sheet and took off running. She must like the smell and taste so she ate it before anyone could get to her. I can't find much product info on the box and am wondering if we should be concerned and seek out help or allow it to ride it's course?

One benefit we have found is that her breath is very fresh now.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes, that can cause an obstruction. I'd seek medical attention.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She should be fine. Halo has consumed numerous Bounce sheets, and I know previous dogs have gotten them before too. I'd be more concerned about a new, unused, sheet that one that's already been through the dryer, or if she'd swallowed several of them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Peroxide to have her barf it up? I would give that a try asap.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not going to give the popular answer I'm sure but with soft pliable products like a dryer sheet I'd watch for it on the other end in a day or two. Obviously watch for decreased eating, lethargy, panting, and increase water intake but I'm sure you'll reunite with the dryer sheet this week in your yard


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Emoore said:


> Yes, that can cause an obstruction. I'd seek medical attention.


It IS possible, but less likely than if she'd swallowed a sock. It's not a bad idea to keep an eye on her, but it should pass. Calling your vet is always a good idea.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i was always told dryer sheets, even used ones were deadly because of the chemicals. Watch for obstruction signs and keep an eye out for the dryer sheet!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have heard that they can cause siezures, but I cannot remember where I heard that. I would call your local ER or poison control and ask what they suggest.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I know Dharma has eaten paper towels and the occasional dryer sheet. But the sheets were always used so I'm not sure about the chemicals. She always passes them without problem. It probably wouldn't hurt to call the e-vet and just make sure there is nothing toxic in there.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If she's less 'clingy' you'll know it's still in her. 

Seriously though she should be ok, just watch for any unusual behavior.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

> If she's less 'clingy' you'll know it's still in her.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Funny


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

No static,lol Sorry thats not nice but funny nonetheless. I can't begin to tell you how many paper towels, rolls of toilet paper, and female hygiene products mine have got into. No matter how many times I yell at the kids and hubby to shut the bathroom doors when their done it never ceases they forget. While both have grown out of the chewing stage now there was a time when I would be on poo duty and find remnants of paper. It was one used dryer sheet not a box of unused chemical laden sheets.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It IS possible, but less likely than if she'd swallowed a sock. It's not a bad idea to keep an eye on her, but it should pass. Calling your vet is always a good idea.


I freely admit that after losing my dog, I've become much more neurotic about going to the vet for things like this.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just found this:
Factors That May Trigger a Seizure
Below is a list of factors that most commonly trigger seizures. This does not mean your pet will have a seizure each time it comes in contact with one. EACH pet is different and sensitive to certain things. This list does not apply to every pet.
Some of these factors are impossible to avoid, but are listed for your knowledge.
*Hair spray* - Do not spray when pet is in the same room.
*Wool* - Wool blankets, wool sofas, etc.
*Heartworm pills* - A seizure may occur 1 to 1 ½ wks. after administering heartworm medication.
*Cigarette smoke*.
*Environmental Pollution from chemical plants*.
*BHA -* A preservative commonly used in dog foods, read - "Additives in Pet Foods," 
*BHT - * A preservative commonly used in dog foods.
*Sodium nitrate - * Proven in research studies to cause severe seizures. Sodium nitrate is found in many foods we eat. Read the ingredient labels carefully.
*Carpet powders.
Air fresheners.
Fabric softeners* - If exposed to clothes that have fabric softener on them.
*Dryer sheets - * If exposed to clothes that have been in the dryer with the dryer sheets.

Naturally Treating Epilepsy and Seizure Disorders

If your dog is not a siezure dog, it might not be an issue. But I would call the vet anyway. ​


----------



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

She has not been clingy tonight at all and we are hopeful the fresh breath remains. ;-)

Seriously, we will keep a very close eye on her - I did some research and it looks like the ingredients are nontoxic and mostly biodegradable. We are hoping the sheet simply passes and that we find it in the yard tmrw evening.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

not to jack the thread, but do GSD's that are perfectly healthy, and had gotten into such items, end up having seizures? and to what degree generally? just mainly for reference


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

also i use those bounce dryer bars... they work great and you can remove them easily if you dry something that doesn't like dryer sheets.. ive been using them since they came out and i love 'em


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the list Selzer posted was referring to dogs with diagnosed seizure disorders. Maybe she could clarify.


----------



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

So far so good. She is active as ever this morning and had nice stool. We are eagerly anticipating tonight... LOL


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Just this moment Keefer was licking a dryer sheet on the floor next to my chair.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

My dog Tosca has gotten a hold of used dryer sheets more than once. I see I have been lucky that nothing major has happened since she's allergic to practically everything. lol.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think it is for dogs that have siezures, though no one knows what causes idopathic epilepsy.


----------



## Brown314 (Jun 18, 2010)

My dog loves them, I have tried everything for him not to get them, I can litearly have a used dryer sheet in my hand and he will jump off and tear off a piece and just run, by the time I get him he has eaten some of it or all of it, but thankfully nothing bad has ever happened to him.

He also LOVES LOVES tissue paper, or toilet paper, he eats that stuff like its candy to him. 

Luckily nothing bad has happened, I mean I try to get the tp and the dryer sheets as quickly as I can but he still manages to eat them some.

Its like he has a nose for these things...


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I can only imagine what all of our dogs have ate without us knowing. My husbands old dog used to eat so many cigarette butts.He was so quick that you could never get it out of his mouth. We ended up having to put him down because of stomach cancer. He probably ate so many butts he got cancer in the stomach instead of the lungs!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Did she pass the bounce sheet?

My pup grabbed a piece of toilet paper from the garbage this morning, took off before I could take it from her and ate it. I don't know if I should be worried.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

How's she doing?


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Deuce said:


> How's she doing?


I don't know if this a question to me or the OP, but my dog is just being her usual self, playing happily.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ruth said:


> My pup grabbed a piece of toilet paper from the garbage this morning, took off before I could take it from her and ate it. I don't know if I should be worried.


You definitely don't need to worry about a piece of toilet paper, or a kleenex or paper towel. Halo eats them routinely when she can her mouth on one. She longer eats TP off the roll, but up until a few months ago if we forgot to leave it up high and out of reach, this is what she did to it:


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks so much, Cassidy's mom! What worried me the most was that I could swear she swallowed it whole, probably so I couldn't take it from her.

OMG, Halo! The paper eating fiend! I wonder what's so great about paper that they have to eat it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No idea, but she does love it. We have someone clean for us every other Friday, and although the two of us were pretty good about remembering to keep the TP out of reach, our cleaner would always put it on the holder, and we'd forget to check and take if off after she left. By the time we remembered, it would be too late, lol!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


>


Hahaha!! The look on her face is priceless


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a few rolls that look like that,lol What is it with shepherds and toilet paper?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My dogs have never even looked twice at our toilet paper. We must not buy the right kind.


----------



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

We never did discover the remains of the dryer sheet but Zoot is her normal hyper self and having scheduled stools as normal. I think it is gone now since she has become extremely clingy and her breath is back to normal. ;-)


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> If she's less 'clingy' you'll know it's still in her. QUOTE]
> 
> hahaha, good one alpha mom,
> 
> hoping for the best!!!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

High Impact said:


> We never did discover the remains of the dryer sheet but Zoot is her normal hyper self and having scheduled stools as normal. I think it is gone now since she has become extremely clingy and her breath is back to normal. ;-)


Hehe, that's great!

I never found any remains of the toilet paper my pup ate either, but she's been acting and pooping as she usually does.


----------



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is a shocking update!!!

The bounce sheet came out last night! Zoot ran to the door of my office in the late afternoon yesterday and immediately relieved herself - I can't remember the last time she had an accident inside. My wife started cleaning it up and found the full length bounce sheet twisted extremely tight. Neither of us can hardly believe it took a little over two months to pass and there were no complications.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow! It makes you wonder what kind of things they injest and never pass...kind of scary when you think about it. I'm glad our dogs aren't the kind to eat random things, but it still makes you wonder.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Holy cow! Thats a little freaky. 

And those tp rolls look so familiar to me.. Logan used to do the same thing. One time not long after I adopted him I woke up to him puking... I was like, what the **** did you eat?! As I was cleaning it up, I noticed the now completely empty tp roll. He had eaten and then puked up an entire roll. 

Emma is really bad about tissues and such, but never on the roll thankfully. Half the time I see her with something and call out her name only to have her swallow it real fast. But since we've done a lot of retrieval with the "bring it" and "give" commands she is much better and will happily bring it over and trade it for a treat or praise.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I train with someone who's GSD was bound up the other day. They had to give her enema's to get her going. She couldn't believe what all came out...and it was in there for a time as well. You'd think the dogs would get sick when a foreign object is inside them for so long. Glad Zoot finally passed the dryer sheet. Wonder when Sigurd will send his popsicle stick to the yard?


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hehe I was just wondering about the popsicle stick....


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey yea! whatever happened about the popsicle stick?

But glad everything came out all right with your dogs'  haha


I had an Aussie that ate my tv remote as a kid. I mean, he chewed it up then ate it and pooped it out later. My other GSD has eaten panty hose, and plenty of fabric sheets. My Great dane ate my fig tree. It was 4ft tall and he gnawed on it like a rawhide until it was a nub while I was gone at work . LOL


----------

